# [GAME/FREE/2.3.3+] Angled



## apptention (May 12, 2013)

Simple, and thrilling game

Dynamic game using various colors

[Features]

● Modern style pattern design

● Various color combinations

● Simple operation method

● Leaderboard system

● Not easy

[Download Link] : _https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.apptention.angled_


----------

